# Maxolen #6A Wheel Cleaner



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

WHAT IS IT?
Maxolen #6A Wheel Cleaner

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Get those wheels to sparkle again. The style and condition of wheels can have a major effect on the overall appearance of a car. Maxolen Wheel Cleaner has been engineered using the latest ******* technologies and contains a scientifically balanced blend of acidic cleaners designed to rapidly dissolve brake dust and contaminants from most wheel types . Removes stubborn deposits such as: Heavy brake dust, Oil, Grease & Road dirt IMPORTANT: Use only on wheels that are cool to the touch. Clean one wheel at a time. Always thoroughly rinse wheels after cleaning.

Sounded good to me. In the past I have strayed away from acidic based cleaners but I'll give this a go. There is around 3 weeks of dirt to clean off the wheels so it's a bit of a challenge.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Some dirty wheels on my Seat Leon


















WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

First impressions, it dries out quickly - although it was slightly sunny I preffered to do half a wheel at a time. In terms of cleaning ability, I agitated using a brush for the faces and between the spokes then rinsed off.

The wheel cleaner made seriously easy work of the dirt. I was very impressed with how clean it got the inners of the rims, considering I've never sealed them and they've not had a decent clean in a long time. The dirt blasted away without a problem.

It is a very fast acting wheel cleaner also which was a good point for me, didn't need to leave it to dwell for ages.



















WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?
I reckon it is a good cleaner to have in the arsenal. It is a quick acting no nonsense wheel cleaner that will cut through whatever you want to throw at it.

£8.99 for 500ml is decent value in the retail market but does not compete at trade level. It must be said though with the trigger provided I used barely any product so I suspect it will last a while.


----------

